# Baptism of fire today!



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Good to hear of your introduction to Hot hives,,best way to learn is hands on. And your friend will be a big help.
Enjoy the ride.

40 plus years keeping bees,,,or should I say they keep me.


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome aboard .


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Well a big congrats with that being your introduction to bees and you are not ready to ride off in the sunset. It has not been my experience that bees are like that. at least not always. Give them a time when there is plenty of nectar to keep them busy and a queen to keep them content and you should find them to be a lot more enjoyable.
I do give you great chances of staying around though. My admiration.


----------



## spamanon (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you all!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Spam!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

It's a definite rush. I started two hives in April, but they've been entirely forgiving every time I drop something, jar them, or otherwise behave like a total klutz. Then again, I have the best bee suit money can buy, and I quickly learned that I needed gloves THAT FIT. Haven't been stung through the suit yet (Golden Bee out of Louisiana). I admire your willingness to soldier on. A lot of people would just give up.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------

